# Getting note from doctor for depersonalization



## KittyMrow123 (May 3, 2020)

Hey guys I recently discovered I had DP last year when I had a panic attack and always felt really weird.

My DP gets really bad when I get anxiety, When I get really stressed out if I smoke some weed I feel a lot better and it all melts away.

I would like to apply for medical marijuana, I live in Pennsylvania.

I read online it's not possible for a doctor to prove you have depersonalization, But I need a note from them proving my disorder.

Does anyone recommend anything I could do to get a note from my doctor?

Thanks a lot and stay DP free!


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

You have to be seen by a psychiatrist to get the diagnosis of depersonalisation. But, still here might there be a problem. Most psychiatrists knows about depersonalisation and derealisation as a symptom secondary to a disorder like anxiety, depression. Many of them are not aware of it being a disorder in its own right where there is not symptom it is secondary to. When it is the case it is called depersonalisation disorder in it primary form. There is no indication that medical marijuana can help on the symptoms.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Getting approved for medical marijuana in Pennsylvania is a bit more complicated than taking a sick day from school.

This link is to the list of illnesses that qualify for a medical marijuana ID Card if your physician will certify.

Anxiety disorders is your best bet.

https://www.pa.gov/guides/pennsylvania-medical-marijuana-program/#GetCertifiedbyaPhysician


----------



## KittyMrow123 (May 3, 2020)

Thanks a lot for the information I've known I've had DP for 2 years now I didn't know I needed to see a psychiatrist.

It's very hard to diagnose i've just been eating well and exercising to handle anxiety.


----------

